# Haircut from hell! (WoC)



## User67 (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry to post this here & if this has to be moved I understand. But, I thought this would be the best place to ask about this since I have ethnic hair. A couple weeks ago I decided to have my thick relaxed hair cut into a chin length bob & the first like 2 weeks I loved it. But, now I am regretting cutting it because I just can't get my hair to lay down. It just kind of won't lay flat & I feel like my head looks like a mushroom. Instead of my hair hugging my head, it just sort of gravitates away from it, I hope I am explaining this right. But, I am very depressed every time I look in the mirror & I really need some advice of how to tame down & shape my hair. I just got a relaxer done a week ago & even that hasn't really helped the situation. Advice please!!!


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Haircut from hell!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I'm so sorry to post this here & if this has to be moved I understand. But, I thought this would be the best place to ask about this since I have ethnic hair. A couple weeks ago I decided to have my thick relaxed hair cut into a chin length bob & the first like 2 weeks I loved it. But, now I am regretting cutting it because I just can't get my hair to lay down. It just kind of won't lay flat & I feel like my head looks like a mushroom. Instead of my hair hugging my head, it just sort of gravitates away from it, I hope I am explaining this right. But, I am very depressed every time I look in the mirror & I really need some advice of how to tame down & shape my hair. I just got a relaxer done a week ago & even that hasn't really helped the situation. Advice please!!!_

 
I don't have ethnic hair, but it tends to do the same thing if I don't have proper layers. It also will look nice after it's done, but within a few weeks, it grows out of shape (which means it grows into a trianglefro, lol). Was it layered well when you first had it done?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Haircut from hell!*

Have you tried serums.  They make my non ethnic hair super flat, so it might work well for you.


----------



## User67 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Haircut from hell!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_I don't have ethnic hair, but it tends to do the same thing if I don't have proper layers. It also will look nice after it's done, but within a few weeks, it grows out of shape (which means it grows into a trianglefro, lol). Was it layered well when you first had it done?_

 
I remember her layering the back to give it body, but I don't think she layered it too much around the sides which is where I am having the most issues. It's also looking so super choppy on the ends.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Haircut from hell!*

Since it's been two weeks, maybe you should go back to your stylist and have her wash it and do it over again. Or you could wash it yourself. In any case, can you call her and discuss your issues with the haircut? Do you use any oils or pomades. If you put some "grease" on the sides, it will definitely lay flat. My youngest daughter has thick hair and I use Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme to get her naturally curly hair to lay flat.


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Haircut from hell!*

I also rec some Frizz Ease on the ends and on the sides to smooth and flatten the hair. Have you also used a flat iron on it yet? If you spritz some Matrix Smooth on it then do a flat iron it kills the frizz and poof right away.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Haircut from hell!*

How was it styled by the stylist (wrapp, flatiron, rollers)? Do you wrap it at night?


----------



## Loveleighe (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Haircut from hell!*

was it layering she did in the back or stacking?
have you tried wrapping your hair? I have what my mom likes to call "straight out of africa" thick hair  and even relaxed have trouble getting my hair to lay down. Sometimes when i am not going anywhere i wear a scarf laying where i'm having body issues. for example if the problem area is the area around my occipital bone, i'll tye my scarf slightly under my crown and tie it under my chin like a helmet. this will usually keep it flat.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Haircut from hell!*

Mine did the same thing when I first got this haircut.  So i went back after a few weeks and had some layers cut in, more so at the ends than anywhere else.  When you have thick hair, as most ethnic women do, you cannot do a blunt cut without some layers or else the hair just looks like a 1960s wig.  Have some subtle layers cut at the ends, or even have it thinned (A lot more maintanence here though) and see what you come up with.


----------



## User67 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Haircut from hell!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Since it's been two weeks, maybe you should go back to your stylist and have her wash it and do it over again. Or you could wash it yourself. In any case, can you call her and discuss your issues with the haircut? Do you use any oils or pomades. If you put some "grease" on the sides, it will definitely lay flat. My youngest daughter has thick hair and I use Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme to get her naturally curly hair to lay flat._

 
I had been using Biosilk, but I tried using some Doogro last night & combing it through well & that seemed to help it lay down better, thank you!


----------



## User67 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Haircut from hell!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_I also rec some Frizz Ease on the ends and on the sides to smooth and flatten the hair. Have you also used a flat iron on it yet? If you spritz some Matrix Smooth on it then do a flat iron it kills the frizz and poof right away._

 
I have been using a flat iron which wasn't helping that much because it's not that the hair is poufy, it's that it doesn't want to lay right.


----------



## User67 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Haircut from hell!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_How was it styled by the stylist (wrapp, flatiron, rollers)? Do you wrap it at night?_

 
She used a flat iron, I wrapped it last night very tight & I'll see how it looks when I take it out later. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## User67 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Haircut from hell!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loveleighe* 

 
_was it layering she did in the back or stacking?
have you tried wrapping your hair? I have what my mom likes to call "straight out of africa" thick hair  and even relaxed have trouble getting my hair to lay down. Sometimes when i am not going anywhere i wear a scarf laying where i'm having body issues. for example if the problem area is the area around my occipital bone, i'll tye my scarf slightly under my crown and tie it under my chin like a helmet. this will usually keep it flat._

 
I actually not sure what method she used, she just told me she was cutting it so that the back would have body. I used a scarf to wrap my hair up really tight last night, so I am hoping it will work for me too.


----------



## User67 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Haircut from hell!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Mine did the same thing when I first got this haircut.  So i went back after a few weeks and had some layers cut in, more so at the ends than anywhere else.  When you have thick hair, as most ethnic women do, you cannot do a blunt cut without some layers or else the hair just looks like a 1960s wig.  Have some subtle layers cut at the ends, or even have it thinned (A lot more maintanence here though) and see what you come up with._

 
I think having it layered a bit at the bottom sounds exactly like what I need to do. I wonder why she didn't do this in the first place? She knew I had super thick hair & kept commenting on it.


----------



## lovely333 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Haircut from hell!*

Get the layers put in it, wrap it at night and touch it up with a flat iron also continue to use a serum. Also sometimes if you put too much product in it after washing it, it can make your hair a mess to work with. Try washing it again. Oh and don't use a serum everyday


----------



## sofabean (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Haircut from hell!*

the same thing happened to me sort of... i spontaneously cut all my hair off into a bob and freaked the next few days... anyway, you should try some sort of heating product like an iron or even a curler to make your hair stay put. I also use sunsilk's anti-poof since my hair is also really thick... i use it after i shower when my hair is still damp (i think it helps).


----------

